

A collection of Alex Stepanov's papers, class notes, and source code - arunc
http://www.stepanovpapers.com/

======
sixbrx
FYI, also consider Stepanov's book together with Daniel Rose, just out (I
haven't read it yet):

From Mathematics to Generic Programming

[http://www.informit.com/store/from-mathematics-to-generic-
pr...](http://www.informit.com/store/from-mathematics-to-generic-
programming-9780321942043)

